# Personally Performed Anesthesia services



## iris_shum (May 10, 2012)

Hello,

Wondering if someone could clarify if an MD can personally perform two concurrent cases.  If so, should we continue to bill each case with the AA level of direction modifier?  

thanks,
Iris


----------



## JudyW (May 10, 2012)

iris_shum said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if someone could clarify if an MD can personally perform two concurrent cases.  If so, should we continue to bill each case with the AA level of direction modifier?
> 
> ...



I am confused by your question, how can the anesthesiologists be in two places at once?


----------



## hgolfos (May 11, 2012)

I agree.  You can't AA on two cases.  Personally performing means the physician is in attendance from start to finish, they can't leave the patient.  If a case is AA there is no CRNA present.  If there is a CRNA then you need to choose either QY or QK for the physician.


----------



## kevbshields (May 12, 2012)

A case may be considered "personally performed" by an MD (modifier AA) with the appropriate G_ modifier if the attending supervises a resident or fellow and appropriately documents resident supervision.  Otherwise, like the others mentioned, a provider cannot personally perform two concurrent cases.


----------

